# Question About Upper Respiratory Infection Treatment



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

I know that when a rat has a URI, the common treatment for it is antibiotics. However, are antibiotics a temporary treatment or does it actually cure a URI? I've heard that mycoplasma has 'flare ups', so when a rat has a URI the first time and goes through treatment for it, are they guaranteed to have more sporadic URI's throughout their entire lives (like they're predisposed to it or something) and constantly require treatment for it, or will the antibiotics rid them of the problem? (unless of course some outside factor like dust or pollen triggers it).

Also, I think my rat might have a URI and was looking into vets around the area, but I've also heard from other forum posts that usually URI's are concerning because it can settle down in the lungs and from that point on the rat can't expel the mucus (so it becomes pneumonia). However when my rat does her little wheezies it looks like she's coughing stuff out because she'll lick her lips and sort of re-swallow. Is this a good sign, that she's possibly coughing it out on her own? I don't expect it to cure the problem of course and am still expecting to go into treatment, but at least she's expelling some things instead of it gathering all up with no way to get the congestion out. From what I've heard from a lot of people with rats that have more serious symptoms, they have to use humidifiers and steam to help break up the congestion and "help the rat cough it back out and clear the lungs'. So I was wondering if she might be starting to clear it out on her own, since she seems to be expelling it out by herself without the help of any humidifiers or steam. 

I've just gotten this new rattie and she is still very young. So I think that, along with stress, she may just be expelling some previous pet store dustiness or irritants that have settled in her system and are coming out now that she's in a healthier, dust-free environment. I don't know her name yet, but she's a beautiful cream-hooded rat with red eyes. Really would love for her to be healthy and fit as a fiddle soon so I can move on to introducing her to my other rat. <3 So far I haven't seen any porphyrin; her eyes and nose are clear and neither of them are runny. She looks perfectly fine; I was just concerned about some of the noises I was hearing.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

URI and myco are different, treatment will cure a URI, but not myco. Myco though will weaken their immuin system and make them more prone to URI, reason minor ones are called flare ups. Most rats have myco, so in theory yes a URI could be a flare up and will only treat that flare up. Most flare ups though are either really mild URI or them having some sinus issues.

Steaming does help. Coughing should be a good sign (rats have the muscles to cough but not puke as they are different muscles) but if she has no mucus on her eyes and nose I would be a little bit worried but not too worried. If she has no mucus on her eyes or nose then it is probably just allergies and not an URI. Though watch her.

As to preventing them, or at lease helping them, small amounts of dark chocolate (80% or higher is best) and increasing Vitamin A and E (Seeds, Nuts, Carrots, Apples, ect).


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help! I wasn't aware that myco and URI's were so different. Thank you for informing me, I really appreciate it. That helps a ton. c:
I will try giving her more A and E to see if that helps her, too. 
Thanks again!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Your welcome, I mean, they are similar, but are typically caused by different things (different bacteria) is what I'm trying to say.

Green tea (or was it mint?) has been shown in studies on rats to help prevent and cute respitory issues too, just a small amount and make sure it's cooled. Blueberries and red grapes also help with immuin systems if she needs a boost as most URI's happen from weak immuin systems (often due to stress, allergies, dust, or Myco flare ups, that's why URI are linked with myco), blueberries also help prevent tumors and cancer.


----------

